# Sublimation Templates



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am looking for sublimation templates. I have been told in the past I can make my own with word. Has anyone gone this route before? What about graphics probrams for getting the graphics ready and where the print will have the colors as the graphic. I have read that Photoshop is best, but will PSP 9 also work. If so what add-ons do I need to have installed if any?
Pat


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I design my templates, graphics, and print all from Corel. Usually I just use a ruler or tape measure and add a bleed to whatever I'm sublimating too. You will need the sublimation ICC profiles installed, otherwise your prints will usually come out too dark and colors shifting (blue turns into purple for example).


----------



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have Corel draw 9 are there any instructions anywhere on how to make templates? Also does the ICC profile get installed to corel draw or the printer software?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The instructions had me install the driver and configure the printer, but I still wasn't getting good print quality until I changed the print driver in Corel itself to use the ICC profile. As for instructions on how to make the templates, don't know of any. Some vendors offer templates and jigs for awkward things like Italian Charms. Many things can be templated using simple measurements and shapes though. I'd say 75% of my stock are just rectangles of different sizes (coasters, mousepads, chromaluxe, aluminum, dash plaques, puzzles, etc)


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

At www.unisub.com you can download templates for many of their sublimation products.
The templates are in several vector formats. Just import them into Coreldraw & powerclip your
picture or design into them.

As Joe said, templates can be easily made for most items anyway as alot are square, circle, rect. oval.
Just make them in Corel and then save them in a template file & do the powerclip process again.

You can also make templates by scanning the item. Import it into Corel and do a trace on it to make it vector, then save it for later

I use Coreldraw/photopaint but also Ulead Photo express for designing.
You can use many different programs for the design part, but you should import the final design
into Coreldraw for printing using the proper icc profile.

Lar


----------



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok I know how to do the trace and vectoring in Corel but hows do you do the power clip? What is it as far as that goes?
Pat


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It has been a long time since I have used CD 9 but I don't think it had power clip...power clip is where you draw or import an outline and power clip let you put the image inside the outline...very useful


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have never used Corel 9 either but I have Corel 8 & it does have the powerclip feature so i am assuming
version 9 would have it too.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Kysmiley1 said:


> Ok I know how to do the trace and vectoring in Corel but hows do you do the power clip? What is it as far as that goes?
> Pat


Hope this helps
Say you want to put a picture inside of a circle, drawa circle then click on the picture go up to effects then go down to powerclip and click on it and it will say place inside container (your cirlce) if you do that the photo will go inside the circle then if you go to the outline tool and click no outline your photo will be in the shape of a circle or whatever you put it in. You can also put photos in text and such.
Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Also wanted to mention I get tmeplates from conde. They have quite a few on there (last time I looked anyway)


----------

